
Why a Central Bank Digital Currency (CBDC) will be launched soon - ethnews
https://ethereumworldnews.com/why-a-central-bank-digital-currency-cbdc-will-be-launched-soon/
======
mtmail
All just proposals, showing interest, hope, guesses.

